# Prescription Charges



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Just wanted some info on prescription charges in Cyprus. We are relocating and we virtually all have to have prescriptions regulary...any ideas please?

Thanks
RED


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi We went to chemist with a list of drugs and most were cheaper than a scrip.
Tricia


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks for that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There arnt prescription charges as such in the way that there are in the Uk.
You pay for the drugs and that of course varies according to what the drugs are.


----------



## Peternoad (Jul 28, 2008)

*prescription charges*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> There arnt prescription charges as such in the way that there are in the Uk.
> You pay for the drugs and that of course varies according to what the drugs are.


Can I jump in on this thread and ask.

My wife has a permantent prescription due to a thyriod problem and is expempt paying any charges here in the UK would she get the same exemption in Cyprus


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I also got a permanent exemption in the UK. I understand that does not exist in Cyprus as such, however I registered at Larnaca Hospital and did not have to pay for the medication I was prescribed.


----------



## Peternoad (Jul 28, 2008)

Was that a one off prescription or is it continuous as my wife has to take Thyroxine every day


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I've only been once so far, because I was given enough medication for a couple of months. Also, that was using the EHIC card because we hadn't registered. Next time I will be using an E121 and will be registered so we'll see how it works then.


----------

